# One bourbon, one scotch and one beer



## Old Benedetto (26 Gennaio 2009)

Qui si discute di alcol e lo si celebra.
Non solo sotto il profilo enogastronomico ma da ogni prospettiva possibile.
Anche qui varrebbe quello che ho scritto per Public Library: niente risse, ok?
Grazie

PS peraltro vi ricordo che ogni barista che si rispetti nasconde sotto al bancone una bella mazza tosta tosta per gli ubriachi molesti.
Tenetelo da conto.


----------



## Mari' (26 Gennaio 2009)

Mi danno fastidio i 3d vuoti, senza un commento/opinione ... la trovo una forma di scortesia, chiarito questo procedo.


E' un periodo che bevo vino rosso, in via eccezionale il bianco.


----------



## Mari' (26 Gennaio 2009)

La birra solo quando ho sete e con la pizza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2009)

ROMA - Ogni anno in Italia circa 25.000 decessi sono associati all’alcol e riguardano più di 17.000 uomini e circa 7.000 le donne.
La stima della mortalità alcolcorrelata prodotta nell'ambito delle progettualità internazionali dell'OMS coordinate dal Prof. Jurgen Rehm dell'Università di Toronto e realizzata per l'Italia in collaborazione con il Centro OMS per la Ricerca sull'Alcol dell'Istituto Superiore di Sanità evidenzia un tasso di mortalità di 35 decessi su 100.000 abitanti per i maschi e di 8,4 decessi su 100.000 abitanti per le donne attribuibili all'alcol.
Sono i numeri illustrati oggi nel corso del convegno "Alcol prevention day 2007" organizzato a Roma dall'Istituto Superiore Sanità (ISS).
A tali decessi occorre aggiungere la quota relativa ai più giovani (circa 2000 quella a noi nota per gli incidenti stradali, prima causa di morte per i ragazzi). Circa il 10 % di tutti i decessi registrati nel corso di un anno (il 2002 preso come riferimento, considerati tutti i decessi di individui di età superiore ai 20 anni) sono da ritenersi, secondo gli esperti, decessi prematuri causati dall'alcol (l'11 % di tutti i decessi tra i maschi e il 5,2% tra le donne): decessi evitabili parzialmente o totalmente a fronte di un corretto atteggiamento nel bere.
Il numero dei decessi alcol-attribuibili è calcolata al netto dei possibili "guadagni" dell'effetto protettivo associato a bassi consumi di alcol (meno di un bicchiere al giorno). 
Le condizioni che presentano la più elevata frequenza di mortalità alcol-attribuibile sono la cirrosi epatica e gli incidenti. Per i decessi da cirrosi epatica, il 47,7 % per i maschi e il 40,7 % per le donne sono attribuibili all'alcol; analogamente, il 26,35 % e l'11,4 % di tutti i decessi che riconoscono la causa di morte in un incidente sono alcorrelati. Il 5,31 % di tutti i tumori maligni maschili ed il 3,01 % di quelli femminili è attribuibile all'alcol. 
Marco Mozzoni


----------



## Old Benedetto (27 Gennaio 2009)

@Marì
Ciao. Grazie per aver inaugurato il 3d.
Vini di che regione bevi di solito?
Mi pare che come me sei meridionale.
Io preferisco quelli campani e siciliani.
Ma per campanilismo più che per comptenza o gusto.

@ persa.
Buongiorno.
Diciamo che l'articolo postato spaventa e induce a diventare astemi.
Peraltro il peggio riguarda i ragazzi .....
Ma senza abusare un bicchiere ce lo possiamo concedere?
Celebriamo qui l'alcol come qualità non per quanità, serena.
Buona giornata


----------



## tatitati (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ROMA - Ogni anno in Italia circa 25.000 decessi sono associati all’alcol e riguardano più di 17.000 uomini e circa 7.000 le donne.
> La stima della mortalità alcolcorrelata prodotta nell'ambito delle progettualità internazionali dell'OMS coordinate dal Prof. Jurgen Rehm dell'Università di Toronto e realizzata per l'Italia in collaborazione con il Centro OMS per la Ricerca sull'Alcol dell'Istituto Superiore di Sanità evidenzia un tasso di mortalità di 35 decessi su 100.000 abitanti per i maschi e di 8,4 decessi su 100.000 abitanti per le donne attribuibili all'alcol.
> Sono i numeri illustrati oggi nel corso del convegno "Alcol prevention day 2007" organizzato a Roma dall'Istituto Superiore Sanità (ISS).
> A tali decessi occorre aggiungere la quota relativa ai più giovani (circa 2000 quella a noi nota per gli incidenti stradali, prima causa di morte per i ragazzi). Circa il 10 % di tutti i decessi registrati nel corso di un anno (il 2002 preso come riferimento, considerati tutti i decessi di individui di età superiore ai 20 anni) sono da ritenersi, secondo gli esperti, decessi prematuri causati dall'alcol (l'11 % di tutti i decessi tra i maschi e il 5,2% tra le donne): decessi evitabili parzialmente o totalmente a fronte di un corretto atteggiamento nel bere.
> ...


----------



## tatitati (27 Gennaio 2009)

Benedetto ha detto:


> Qui si discute di alcol e lo si celebra.
> Non solo sotto il profilo enogastronomico ma da ogni prospettiva possibile.
> Anche qui varrebbe quello che ho scritto per Public Library: niente risse, ok?
> Grazie
> ...


 
una mazza? sotto il bancone? me la fai vedere?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




birra e sai cosa bevi. la adoro mi piace bionda cruda ovviamente. rossa greve speziata o che sa di liquirizia. nera corposa oleosa quasi pesantissima.. ah la birra accompagna certo una buona pizza ma molti la bevono anche come aperitivo prima di cena.
a volte dopo una buona rossa speziata mi concedo una crema al wisky per finire la serata.
il moijto invece è la cosa più simile all'estasi che abbia mai provato. rum bianco menta lime zucchero di canna ghiaccio. estate inverno sempre. in inverno diventa caipirina. pour sempre rum e zucchero.. con le amiche me lo concedo con loro e avolte facio pure il bis.
vino. muller turgau frizzante per il bianco e lambrusco amabile per il rosso. non amo troppo l'acidità quindi ne bevo pochissimo a volte la sera alle cene con gli amici.


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ROMA - Ogni anno in Italia circa 25.000 decessi sono associati all’alcol e riguardano più di 17.000 uomini e circa 7.000 le donne.
> La stima della mortalità alcolcorrelata prodotta nell'ambito delle progettualità internazionali dell'OMS coordinate dal Prof. Jurgen Rehm dell'Università di Toronto e realizzata per l'Italia in collaborazione con il Centro OMS per la Ricerca sull'Alcol dell'Istituto Superiore di Sanità evidenzia un tasso di mortalità di 35 decessi su 100.000 abitanti per i maschi e di 8,4 decessi su 100.000 abitanti per le donne attribuibili all'alcol.
> Sono i numeri illustrati oggi nel corso del convegno "Alcol prevention day 2007" organizzato a Roma dall'Istituto Superiore Sanità (ISS).
> A tali decessi occorre aggiungere la quota relativa ai più giovani (circa 2000 quella a noi nota per gli incidenti stradali, prima causa di morte per i ragazzi). Circa il 10 % di tutti i decessi registrati nel corso di un anno (il 2002 preso come riferimento, considerati tutti i decessi di individui di età superiore ai 20 anni) sono da ritenersi, secondo gli esperti, decessi prematuri causati dall'alcol (l'11 % di tutti i decessi tra i maschi e il 5,2% tra le donne): decessi evitabili parzialmente o totalmente a fronte di un corretto atteggiamento nel bere.
> ...


 Va bene Persa, è vero. L'alcool è una droga, e sicuramente fa male. Ma se eliminiamo dalla vita ogni cosa che fa male, diamo ragione a Sofocle... meglio non nascere affatto.
L'importante è usarla con moderazione, come tutte le cose.


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Va bene Persa, è vero. L'alcool è una droga, e sicuramente fa male. Ma se eliminiamo dalla vita ogni cosa che fa male, diamo ragione a Sofocle... meglio non nascere affatto.
> L'importante è usarla con moderazione, come tutte le cose.



Concordo in pieno.







O.T./ NON O.T.

ma come si fa a diventare esperto di vini?
Nel senso la scena del tipo ( non sommelier) che assaggia vino ed esclama - è l'X vino - mi piace da impazzire. Voglio imparare!!! Come si fa????


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fai un corso da sommelier, bella. A meno che non voglia barare,  mettendoti prima d'accordo prima col cameriere


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Gennaio 2009)

come cocktalis: caipiroska alla fragola, gin lemon, mojito, moscow mule, jamaican julep.
i vini non mi piacciono molto bevo solo quelli dolci: moscato, sangue di giuda, brachetto...
birra: la odio


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fai un corso da sommelier, bella. A meno che non voglia barare,  mettendoti prima d'accordo prima col cameriere








   il mio cervellino malefico non ero mai arrivato a tanto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque davvero, è una cosa che mi affascina tanto.


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

Benedetto ha detto:


> @Marì
> Ciao. Grazie per aver inaugurato il 3d.
> Vini di che regione bevi di solito?
> Mi pare che come me sei meridionale.
> ...


Vogliamo dire quelli del Regno delle due sicilie? ... pero' non disdegno quelli dei fatelli d'oltralpi


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> il mio cervellino malefico non ero mai arrivato a tanto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Io senza guardare la bottiglia riconosco a malapena i vitigni sardi... ma non certo la loro annata. Di quelli peninsulari, è impossibile non riconoscere il barolo, IMHO.


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Va bene *Persa*, è vero. L'alcool è una droga, e sicuramente fa male. Ma se eliminiamo dalla vita ogni cosa che fa male, diamo ragione a Sofocle... meglio non nascere affatto.
> L'importante è usarla con moderazione, come tutte le cose.


E' una guastafeste


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

io posso dire che l'amaro montenegro e' un arma a doppio taglio.........dopo averne bevuti 3 bicchieri domenica vedevo la barista nuda davanti a me intenta a praticarmi una fellatio e ovviamente gli altri avventori del bar passivi a guardare


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> come cocktalis: caipiroska alla fragola, gin lemon, mojito, moscow mule, jamaican julep.
> i vini non mi piacciono molto bevo solo quelli dolci: moscato, sangue di giuda, brachetto...
> birra: la odio


 d'estate il gin lemon e' la mia bevanda ufficiale (tranne quando devo guidare maledetti etilometri)


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> d'estate il gin lemon e' la mia bevanda ufficiale (tranne quando devo guidare maledetti etilometri)


 
io non guido


----------



## Old ASTRA (27 Gennaio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> una mazza? sotto il bancone? me la fai vedere?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

















  Io bevo quasi solo birra... di vini non sono un'esperta, al massimo un paio di bicchieri di rosso con la carne o un prosecchino come aperitivo, ma per la maggior parte delle volte è sempre e solo birra!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non disdegno il Montenegro o altri digestivi...
Coktail quasi tutti, l'unico che non mi va giù è l'Havana-cola, ma perchè c'è stato un periodo in cui si beveva solo quello... mai bevuta la Fanta con il gin? E' buonissima!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

a me la birra piace solo quando e' caldo....d'estate ho un p'o troppe bevande ufficiali.....fortuna che dura solo 3 mesi.......x il resto aperitivo....in genere spritz....o americano......


----------



## Old ASTRA (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io posso dire che l'amaro montenegro e' un arma a doppio taglio.........dopo averne bevuti 3 bicchieri domenica vedevo la barista nuda davanti a me intenta a praticarmi una fellatio e ovviamente gli altri avventori del bar passivi a guardare


 
Ma dai... non ci credo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... piuttosto lo spritz aperol mi fa quest'effetto...


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Fatevi un White Russian se siete goderecci...


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

provate se siete un p'o giu
vodka/redbull......un'arma nucleare......


----------



## Old ASTRA (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> a me la birra piace solo quando e' caldo....d'estate ho un p'o troppe bevande ufficiali.....fortuna che dura solo 3 mesi.......x il resto aperitivo....in genere spritz....o americano......


 
Io con lo spritz sono a terra... meglio la birra, ma non quando fa troppo freddo ovviamente... d'estate è la cosa migliore, soprattutto la sera al chioschetto con gli amici...


----------



## Old ASTRA (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> provate se siete un p'o giu
> vodka/redbull......un'arma nucleare......


 
Vodka alla fragola però... buonissima!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

se andiamo sui superalcolici....dopo cena abbondante adoro il bananino e il fragolino.....ottimi


----------



## Old ASTRA (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se andiamo sui superalcolici....dopo cena abbondante adoro il bananino e il fragolino.....ottimi


 
Anima nera, il classico limoncello che non sta mai male, o una grappa ai mirtilli ovviamente con i colpi!


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> d'estate il gin lemon e' la mia bevanda ufficiale (tranne quando devo guidare maledetti etilometri)



Io amo 

Jack daniels e cola
Rhum & Pera
Kahlua, Baileys e di Saronno 
Prosecco e Vodka al melone
Cosmopolitan
Alexander

e poi vabbe la Tequila bum bum!!!




Considerando quanto sono alta e il mio peso, mi devo giocare solo la carte di occhi da cerbiatta se mi fermano. Altrimenti addio patente!!! Ma comunque solitamente non bevo se guido.


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> provate se siete un p'o giu
> vodka/redbull......un'arma nucleare......

















Siiii


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Va bene Persa, è vero. L'alcool è una droga, e sicuramente fa male. Ma se eliminiamo dalla vita ogni cosa che fa male, diamo ragione a Sofocle... meglio non nascere affatto.
> L'importante è usarla con moderazione, come tutte le cose.


 Basta ricordarsene...


----------



## brugola (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Basta ricordarsene...


me ne  ricordo sempre al terzo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se andiamo sui *superalcolici....*dopo cena abbondante adoro il bananino e il *fragolino.....*ottimi


Fragolino ...superalcolico?


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> me ne ricordo sempre al terzo


 
la solita ubriacona!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> me ne ricordo sempre al terzo


Ho avuto in famiglia chi è morto di cirrosi e beveva aperitivo, birra a pasto e qualche volta un liquore dopo cena...
Non faccio terrorismo, ma non bisogna ignorare le conseguenze.


----------



## brugola (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho avuto in famiglia chi è morto di cirrosi e beveva aperitivo, birra a pasto e qualche volta un liquore dopo cena...
> Non faccio terrorismo, ma non bisogna ignorare le conseguenze.


ma io non bevo birra


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho avuto in famiglia chi è morto di cirrosi e beveva aperitivo, birra a pasto e qualche volta un liquore dopo cena...
> Non faccio terrorismo, ma non bisogna ignorare le conseguenze.


 
Beh, hai perfettamente ragione. tutto dipende dalle quantità. personalmente berrò 1 o 2 cocktails alla settimana e non credo proprio mi facciano male ed in + non guido nemmeno


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Basta ricordarsene...


 Sicuramente... posso offrirti da bere?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sicuramente... posso offrirti da bere?


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho avuto in famiglia chi è morto di cirrosi e beveva aperitivo, birra a pasto e qualche volta un liquore dopo cena...
> Non faccio terrorismo, ma non bisogna ignorare le conseguenze.


 nessuno e' mai morto di cirrosi x un aperitivo ogni tanto.....x arrivare a tanto occorre avere qualche problemino di alcolismo......


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Gennaio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


>


5 euro per il copywright
le rfaremo avere l'iban..e comunque non sono obbligatori, ma potrebbe scoppiarle casualmente una bomba sotto la macchina..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> nessuno e' mai morto di cirrosi x un aperitivo ogni tanto.....x arrivare a tanto occorre avere qualche problemino di alcolismo......


 Sei un epatologo?


----------



## Old Benedetto (27 Gennaio 2009)

*Jack daniel's & Rock'n'roll*

Un interessante articolo sull'interazione tra questi due fenomeni ormai assurti entrambi a mito di più generazioni.


http://pippamentis.wordpress.com/2007/11/13/jack-daniels-rocknroll/


Quotolo tuttolo !


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

Benedetto ha detto:


> Un interessante articolo sull'interazione tra questi due fenomeni ormai assurti entrambi a mito di più generazioni.
> 
> 
> http://pippamentis.wordpress.com/2007/11/13/jack-daniels-rocknroll/
> ...


Quando vivevamo in America compravamo i carboni fatti con i barili di legno in cui stagionava il Jack Daniel's, che profumo e che sapore assumevano le grigliate


----------



## Old Benedetto (27 Gennaio 2009)

*Dove vivevi States?*



Mari' ha detto:


> Quando vivevamo in America compravamo i carboni fatti con i barili di legno in cui stagionava il Jack Daniel's, che profumo e che sapore assumevano le grigliate


east o west coast?
Midwest?
Stati confederati?


----------



## Lettrice (27 Gennaio 2009)

Una Grolsh grassie.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Gennaio 2009)

Giusto l'altrra sera ho trovato una birreria dove avevano una bella selezione di birre...mi son sparato un paio di Weisse con mucho gusto!


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

Benedetto ha detto:


> *east* o west *coast*?
> Midwest?
> Stati confederati?


Nel Maine New England


----------



## Nordica (27 Gennaio 2009)

odio il whisky!

vado per la birra, il vino rosso e pesante, il vino bianco tipo muller thurgau, e in giorni lontani cuba libre e vodka con succo d'arancia (screwdriver)

lo sapete che lo screwdriver e l'unico drink che fa ingrassare meno?!


----------



## tatitati (28 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma io non bevo birra








  mio dio .. anatemaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## tatitati (28 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> 5 euro per il copywright
> le rfaremo avere l'iban..e comunque non sono obbligatori, ma potrebbe scoppiarle casualmente una bomba sotto la macchina..


hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii caschi male ciccio. no tengo dinero uoho no tengo dinero ohohhooh


----------



## tatitati (28 Gennaio 2009)

una birra?


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho avuto in famiglia chi è morto di cirrosi e beveva aperitivo, birra a pasto e qualche volta un liquore dopo cena...
> Non faccio terrorismo, ma non bisogna ignorare le conseguenze.


 La cirrosi purtroppo può venire anche a chi è astemio... tante persone sono portatrici di uno dei tanti virus dell'epatite, senza aver mai manifestato segni della malattia. Spesse volte, dopo anni, questo può evolvere in cirrosi.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La cirrosi purtroppo può venire anche a chi è astemio... tante persone sono portatrici di uno dei tanti virus dell'epatite, senza aver mai manifestato segni della malattia. Spesse volte, dopo anni, questo può evolvere in cirrosi.


Non totalmente vero sai... io sono portatrice di epatite C scoperto alla tenera eta' di 14 anni e molto probabilmente presa a 3 anni a causa di una trasfusione... m'hanno cagato il cazzo con esami ogni 2 mesi...poi 4 mesi...poi 2 volte l'anno...poi una volta l'anno... poi m'hanno detto di andare in chiulo perche' se non si manifesta in 10 anni con moltissima probabilita' non si manifestera' mai e non contagiero' mai nessuno... di fatto mia figlia e' sana come un pesce...

Comunque brutta cosa la cirrosi epatica... io credo di aver affogato il virus in litri di birra


----------



## Old Benedetto (28 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non totalmente vero sai... io sono portatrice di epatite C scoperto alla tenera eta' di 14 anni e molto probabilmente presa a 3 anni a causa di una trasfusione... m'hanno cagato il cazzo con esami ogni 2 mesi...poi 4 mesi...poi 2 volte l'anno...poi una volta l'anno... poi m'hanno detto di andare in chiulo perche' se non si manifesta in 10 anni con moltissima probabilita' non si manifestera' mai e non contagiero' mai nessuno... di fatto mia figlia e' sana come un pesce...
> 
> Comunque brutta cosa la cirrosi epatica... io credo di aver affogato il virus in litri di birra[/SIZE]




Chapeau


----------



## Lettrice (28 Gennaio 2009)

Benedetto ha detto:


> Chapeau


Son sicura che ora Moltimodi confermera', facendomi passare per una vecchia spugna


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non totalmente vero sai... io sono portatrice di epatite C scoperto alla tenera eta' di 14 anni e molto probabilmente presa a 3 anni a causa di una trasfusione... m'hanno cagato il cazzo con esami ogni 2 mesi...poi 4 mesi...poi 2 volte l'anno...poi una volta l'anno... poi m'hanno detto di andare in chiulo perche' se non si manifesta in 10 anni con moltissima probabilita' non si manifestera' mai e non contagiero' mai nessuno... di fatto mia figlia e' sana come un pesce...
> 
> Comunque brutta cosa la cirrosi epatica... io credo di aver affogato il virus in litri di birra


 Si, se hai la fortuna che resti sempre silente, ci sono ottime possibilità che non produca effetti nefasti. Comunque c'è tantissima gente portatrice del virus che non lo sospetta affatto.


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Son sicura che ora Moltimodi confermera', facendomi passare per una vecchia spugna


 E perchè? Semmai, da come ti ricordo, una giovane spugna


----------



## Lettrice (28 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, se hai la fortuna che resti sempre silente, ci sono ottime possibilità che non produca effetti nefasti. Comunque c'è tantissima gente portatrice del virus che non lo sospetta affatto.


La percentuale che si manifesti e' bassissima... nel mio caso.

C'e' parecchia 'gnuranza a rispetto delle epatiti... tempo fa i donatori di sangue non venivano neanche testati in caso di epatiti e tanti ci son rimasti inculati.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E perchè? Semmai, da come ti ricordo, una giovane spugna



Bastardo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La cirrosi purtroppo può venire anche a chi è astemio... tante persone sono portatrici di uno dei tanti virus dell'epatite, senza aver mai manifestato segni della malattia. Spesse volte, dopo anni, questo può evolvere in cirrosi.


Questo non toglie che venga per l'eccesso di alcol rispetto alle capacità del fegato di metabolizzarlo.
Sono note le quantità massime che mediamente è possibile metabolizzare ed è facilissimo passarle.
E quelle diffuse sono le capacità medie, c'è chi ne ha inferiori, come c'è chi le ha superiori.


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo non toglie che venga per l'eccesso di alcol rispetto alle capacità del fegato di metabolizzarlo.
> Sono note le quantità massime che mediamente è possibile metabolizzare ed è facilissimo passarle.
> E quelle diffuse sono le capacità medie, c'è chi ne ha inferiori, come c'è chi le ha superiori.


Certo che si... purtroppo spesso colpisce anche chi non beve o beve moderatamente. Come il cancro ai polmoni... sono tantissimi i non fumatori che si ammalano. Ovviamente fumando aumenti le probabilità di ammalarti.
D'altronde, nascendo le probabilità di morte sono altissime...


----------



## brugola (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che si... purtroppo spesso colpisce anche chi non beve o beve moderatamente. Come il cancro ai polmoni... sono tantissimi i non fumatori che si ammalano. Ovviamente fumando aumenti le probabilità di ammalarti.
> *D'altronde, nascendo le probabilità di morte sono altissime*...


bella! questa me la scrivo


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che si... purtroppo spesso colpisce anche chi non beve o beve moderatamente. Come il cancro ai polmoni... sono tantissimi i non fumatori che si ammalano. Ovviamente fumando aumenti le probabilità di ammalarti.
> D'altronde, nascendo le probabilità di morte sono altissime...


 sì, moltimodi.....ma da 1 a 100 anni c'è una differenza non trascurabile


----------



## brugola (29 Gennaio 2009)

uccellacci del malaugurio


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io posso dire che l'amaro montenegro e' un arma a doppio taglio.........dopo averne bevuti 3 bicchieri domenica vedevo la barista nuda davanti a me intenta a praticarmi una fellatio e ovviamente gli altri avventori del bar passivi a guardare


 ovviamente....


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, moltimodi.....ma da 1 a 100 anni c'è una differenza non trascurabile


 Certo che si... il traguardo è la stesso, ma le strade per arrivarci sono tutte diverse.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Febbraio 2009)

Benedetto ha detto:


> Qui si discute di alcol e lo si celebra.
> Non solo sotto il profilo enogastronomico ma da ogni prospettiva possibile.
> Anche qui varrebbe quello che ho scritto per Public Library: niente risse, ok?
> Grazie
> ...


guinness alla spina ghiacciata; white russian; bacardi e cola; margarita; pina colada; valdobbiadene ghiacciato, donna fugata


----------



## Old amarax (1 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> guinness alla spina ghiacciata; white russian; bacardi e cola; margarita; pina colada; valdobbiadene ghiacciato, *donna fugata*


 





 il passito di donna fugata è una delizia! mi hai fatto ricordare la mia ultima volta a taormina...isola bella chi se la scorda più?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Febbraio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> il passito di donna fugata è una delizia! mi hai fatto ricordare la mia ultima volta a taormina...isola bella chi se la scorda più?


 e la guinness che serve il leprechaun? ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## Old amarax (1 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e la guinness che serve il leprechaun? ne vogliamo parlare?


 
ci manco da un pò...ma il ricordo è


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Febbraio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> ci manco da un pò...ma il ricordo è


vorrà dire che ci andremo insieme una sera di queste....pupo mio permettendo...e se no porto anche lui: mzzarella e pomodoro ed un succo di frutta....e la sua cena è ok


----------



## Old amarax (1 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> vorrà dire che ci andremo insieme una sera di queste....pupo mio permettendo...e se no porto anche lui: mzzarella e pomodoro ed un succo di frutta....e la sua cena è ok


 
bella idea :mrgreen 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   iù realizzabile della mia andata a Roma che mi hanno rimandato a chissà quando 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...la prima sera che sono sola ti contatto, che ne dici?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Febbraio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> il passito di donna fugata è una delizia! mi hai fatto ricordare la mia ultima volta a taormina...isola bella chi se la scorda più?


Riesci ancora ad avere bei ricordi?
Io non ne ho più.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Febbraio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> bella idea :mrgreen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma oui...così ci incontriamo e sparliamo di tutti questi qui del forum....


----------



## Old amarax (1 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Riesci ancora ad avere bei ricordi?
> Io non ne ho più.


 
A volte sì. Purtroppo solo a volte. Ad es fra ieri e oggi, saranno gli ormoni, ma sono uno straccio. Vedo lui, sereno, lavorare al pc, mettere in ordine...e mi chiedo chi è.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Guardo immagini della tour Eiffel , dove andremo il mese prossimo  e penso che ci devo salire di nuovo, solo per cancellare , se non lo hanno fatto ridipingendo la struttura, le nostre iniziali, fatte tanti anni fa...

Ricordi belli infangati...
Scusate la divagazione


----------



## Old amarax (1 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma oui...così ci incontriamo e sparliamo di tutti questi qui del forum....


 
ma no, dai che poi ci credono 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  p  iuttosto ti chiedo cosa sai del classico


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Febbraio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> ma no, dai che poi ci credono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 quale classico??????


----------



## Old amarax (2 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quale classico??????


 Il Classico...via del cimitero...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Febbraio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Il Classico...via del cimitero...


veramente poco: non ho frequentato quello.


----------



## Old amarax (2 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> veramente poco: non ho frequentato quello.


 
:balloon 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   eccato, cerco notizie di...chi ci lavora


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2009)

La Guinnes solo Dublino!
Buona come quella che servono al pub nella fabbrica non l'ho mai bevuta... e mi rifiuto di berla altrove.


----------



## Old amarax (2 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La Guinnes solo Dublino!
> Buona come quella che servono al pub nella fabbrica non l'ho mai bevuta... e mi rifiuto di berla altrove.


 
Se vieni a leprechaun cambi idea


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Febbraio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Se vieni a leprechaun cambi idea


 ti quotooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------

